# Hilton Head Head Count



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all. Well tonight, I finally booked my flight on Delta for Savannah. Yes I already rented 2 houses for some of us so knew I was coming, just sweated out the fare wars. The fares went really high at one point ($430), then came down for one leg but not the other and then tonight the round trip was $287. I don't think it will get better than this. Of course with Tyler paying $250, I should have just booked him a seat. :w00t: Hmmm, can you do that and just say he's a little old white haired man? :innocent:
So the real reason for this e-mail is to check back to see who's coming. I know that Reva, Cathy, Marti, April, Laura, Lynn, Carole and I are sharing two houses. I know that Sandi is staying where she did last year, Pat's staying with Jill, Sara's with a relative and Tracey's going to a hotel. Also Donna (Oliver's mom) and Nida are possibly coming but won't know until much closer to the date. We're trying to figure out our get together meal(s), particularly Saturday the official day of the meet up, though ladies, this will be a whole weekend of Maltesing-up. :chili::chili: 
So who else is coming and do you know when, for a day or the weekend? I start to travel for work tomorrow in Washington DC for the next few days, so it might take me a little while to get back to this thread but we're trying to get some planning done in advance. I cannot wait until September. :chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been talking with Jill.....guess I better start looking for flights...

Delta, huh? I just used all my points for Stan to go to Kentucky!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so excited, can't wait!!:chili:artytime:arty::yahoo:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are flying from Athens to Charlotte, NC. on the 10th & have rented a car to drive to HH from there---much better price! I will be on the ground if anyone needs something as soon as that evening. We will start a phone list a bit later. I will touch base w/Marti & Sue who are doing all the leg-work this time around. 
I have to stay alert as my grand-baby is due the 10th & although my daughter doesn't want anyone except DH at the birth (& mid-wife) I need to be on call for emergencies. Just pray the baby won't be born on 9/11!!! :w00t::w00t:
Remember when booking flights: the little planes normally fly to Savannah & HH & only l pup allowed per flight. You can fly into either airport---Savannah isn't far (we usually fly there but w/2 dogs it was not going to work).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just booked my flight on US Airways...flying into Savanah Wednesday, Sept 12th and leaving Tuesday, Sept. 18th. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hi all.
> . We're trying to figure out our get together meal(s), particularly Saturday the official day of the meet up, though ladies,* this will be a whole weekend of Maltesing-up. :chili::chili: *
> So who else is coming and do you know when, for a day or the weekend? I start to travel for work tomorrow in Washington DC for the next few days, so it might take me a little while to get back to this thread but we're trying to get some planning done in advance. I cannot wait until September. :chili::chili:


Sue, w/you there I think it is safe to say there will be a lot of "mal-teasing" the entire wkend!
:smtease::smtease::yes::yes:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so excited!!! Everyone around me is so tired of hearing about my upcoming Crazy Dog Lady Weekend!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've got "name tags" ready for all the little Malts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I've got "name tags" ready for all the little Malts.


Marti--I am your biggest fan, along w/all of the other ladies! :HistericalSmiley:
I am so looking forward to some special time w/you again at HH. Big hug.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I've got "name tags" ready for all the little Malts.



:ThankYou::goodpost::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I've got "name tags" ready for all the little Malts.



YAY!!! Marti, looking forward to seeing you again!! :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Me, too. We're gonna have a ball!




The A Team said:


> YAY!!! Marti, looking forward to seeing you again!! :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll start a new thread closer to departure time, but I am already gathering supplies. For those of you flying in you won't need to bring anything extra for the houses. I have already bought a package of 50 potty pads, clearer for rugs and floors in case of accidents, poop bags, a set of Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten grooming product sand most importantly a case of wine. When time gets closer, we can start a list of things we are bringing that we can share so we can lighten up the load. I can't wait till September.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Reva -- you're the best!!!! :chili::chili:I though I was going to have to ship stuff like I do to Nationals (and for such a little fluff). So just let us know how much so that we can chip in to pay for supplies. 

I know that this will be much easier on those of us that are flying.:thumbsup:

I need to book my flight!!!:smilie_tischkante:

Pat -- Kentucy??? What's Stan doing in Kentucky???:w00t:

So now all of my co-workers are asking why I'm travelling so much now that I don't have to go to Phoenix to see Jerry all the time. When I say it's dog related, they just laugh. Remember -- all of my Christmas presents from my boss are gift certs to something dog related. They do know me!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer: I think I hear the rumbles of party mode! :cheer:

If you are still considering coming, but haven't quite jumped off the fence, now would be a good time! 
If you don't want to rent a car, let us know & we will arrange a ride from the airport! Can we make it any easier for you folks? 

Reva, I love all your preparations! :aktion033::aktion033::you rock:

:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile: The beach is waiting!

artytime:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be driving from Atlanta. I can't wait to party with my SM sisters! :chili: :dothewave::sHa_banana::cheer::celebrate - firewor:happy:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be driving in as well so if there is anything I can bring, let me know. Does anyone know what hotel is close to the rented house or the event location?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, you all might have convinced me that I need to go! My only issues are that I am still not driving as of yet (get dizzy when I turn my head fast) and of course I need accommodations. I can look into getting a towncar to take me to HH, and I can start watching for prices of flights from LA and see what that's looking like, but any other suggestions, including ideas for accommodations, etc, are appreciated! PM me if you have any ideas.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

South Carolina still has State liquor stores, so the price of hard liquor is fixed. However, beer & wine is excluded and the prices vary & will be more expensive on HHead. I would encourage those of you who like wine or beer to bring it with you if you're driving in. If you're flying in, there's a Super WalMart at the Savannah airport exit. As an aside, my fine wine comes from WalMart. Yes, I am a *******!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I'm renting a car and would be more than happy to pick you up at the airport. Talk to Sue about the houses. 

And -- I booked my fly today. Yippee!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I will also bring potty pads and Nature's Miracle for those flying in..:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I stupidly started this thread upon going to washington to work will be back wed nite so will answer house questions etc on Thurs. So talk amongst yourselves until i'm back just on iPhone & busy with work. I might have an interesting lunch photo tomorrow! Hmmm piqued ur interest?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tanner's Mom said:


> South Carolina still has State liquor stores, so the price of hard liquor is fixed. However, beer & wine is excluded and the prices vary & will be more expensive on HHead. I would encourage those of you who like wine or beer to bring it with you if you're driving in. If you're flying in, there's a Super WalMart at the Savannah airport exit. As an aside, my fine wine comes from WalMart. Yes, I am a *******!


My next door neighbor and very good friend owns a wine store. He has picked out a number of bottles that he thinks we will like. I'm not much of a drinker, and I have already bought 7 bottles, so I'll be needing help polishing off the wine.:chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I stupidly started this thread upon going to washington to work will be back wed nite so will answer house questions etc on Thurs. So talk amongst yourselves until i'm back just on iPhone & busy with work. I might have an interesting lunch photo tomorrow! Hmmm piqued ur interest?


Are you meeting with the president?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I am on my way to the airport now---late, for a trip to Vienna. When I get there tonight or tomorrow I will PM you about possible housing. Are you bringing pups, if so, how many? This is exciting!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> My next door neighbor and very good friend owns a wine store. He has picked out a number of bottles that he thinks we will like. I'm not much of a drinker, and I have already bought 7 bottles, so I'll be needing help polishing off the wine.:chili:


Not to worry, I can help with that. Really!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> so I'll be needing help polishing off the wine.:chili:


 
ummmmm, ok. :thumbsup::innocent:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohh, maybe y'all can teach me about wine...I know all about beer! Pretty good with rum too (I make a kick butt mojito, if I do say so myself) but I don't know nuthin' about wine!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, I really want to come!! I think this would be so much fun and would love to meet everyone. I have been hemming and hawing since I first saw this post and I haven't been able to make a complete commitment yet for three reasons so I haven’t piped in. One, I'm not sure where to fly into but was thinking Charlotte would be a lot cheaper and then I'd have to figure out how to get to HH, two, I have never flown with Opey and wouldn’t even know where to start to get a ticket to include him and am nervous on how he would be as he would want to sit on my lap and not in a carrier, and three, Monday 9/17 will be my and hubby’s 2nd wedding anniversary and I keep thinking I would be an awful wife to leave that weekend.  So I just continue to hem and haw!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Okay, I really want to come!! I think this would be so much fun and would love to meet everyone. I have been hemming and hawing since I first saw this post and I haven't been able to make a complete commitment yet for three reasons so I haven’t piped in. One, I'm not sure where to fly into but was thinking Charlotte would be a lot cheaper and then I'd have to figure out how to get to HH, two, I have never flown with Opey and wouldn’t even know where to start to get a ticket to include him and am nervous on how he would be as he would want to sit on my lap and not in a carrier, and three, Monday 9/17 will be my and hubby’s 2nd wedding anniversary and I keep thinking I would be an awful wife to leave that weekend.  So I just continue to hem and haw!!


Lindsay, I hope you are not looking for this group of enablers to help you come to any decision other than comming to HH...

1-Fly to Charlotte, I will pick you up on my way out of town, and bring you to the airport Sunday on my way home (did I mention I live in Charlotte?)

2-Lots of people on here have flown with dogs, they can give you suggestions that I can't, but being a mom that has flown with small children, I know that you can give airport vitamins (Benedryl) that keep them from catching nasty germs...just sayin'...

3-It's your second anniversary, right? Not first, you were there for that one. You've got ALOT of anniversaries to celebrate in the future! And, you'll be home on the actual day. So if you were gonna celebrate the weekend before, just move it to the weekend after!!! Duh!

Come on Lindsay, you know you want to come to Crazy Dog Lady Weekend!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lmillette said:


> Okay, I really want to come!! I think this would be so much fun and would love to meet everyone. I have been hemming and hawing since I first saw this post and I haven't been able to make a complete commitment yet for three reasons so I haven’t piped in. One, I'm not sure where to fly into but was thinking Charlotte would be a lot cheaper and then I'd have to figure out how to get to HH, two, I have never flown with Opey and wouldn’t even know where to start to get a ticket to include him and am nervous on how he would be as he would want to sit on my lap and not in a carrier, and three, Monday 9/17 will be my and hubby’s 2nd wedding anniversary and I keep thinking I would be an awful wife to leave that weekend.  So I just continue to hem and haw!!


Lindsay, I was just going to say that I know a few of us are driving to HH from Charlotte so you could ride with one of us. I saw Laura already beat me to it! I am about 90% sure I'll be able to go but waiting until a bit closer to finalize arrangements. Hope you'll be able to come!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Okay, I really want to come!! I think this would be so much fun and would love to meet everyone. I have been hemming and hawing since I first saw this post and I haven't been able to make a complete commitment yet for three reasons so I haven’t piped in. One, I'm not sure where to fly into but was thinking Charlotte would be a lot cheaper and then I'd have to figure out how to get to HH, two, I have never flown with Opey and wouldn’t even know where to start to get a ticket to include him and am nervous on how he would be as he would want to sit on my lap and not in a carrier, and *three, Monday 9/17 will be my and hubby’s 2nd wedding anniversary* and I keep thinking I would be an awful wife to leave that weekend.  So I just continue to hem and haw!!



Lindsay, My hubby and I have our 2nd wedding anniversary about 1 month before yours! Our date is 8/10/10! As much FUN Hilton Head will be (I'm bummed to miss out on the fun too), I think it will be special to spend the weekend with your hubby, Opey, and Loco :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think there may be a couple of FB friends (used to be on SM) that MIGHT be joining the group too. They'll know for sure in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Lindsay, I hope you are not looking for this group of enablers to help you come to any decision other than comming to HH...
> 
> 1-Fly to Charlotte, I will pick you up on my way out of town, and bring you to the airport Sunday on my way home (did I mention I live in Charlotte?)
> 
> ...


 
Laura, you are just wonderful!! I do remember you saying you lived in Charlotte. I figured for cost savings that would be the cheapest route - to fly into Charlotte and drive. 

I too was thinking about Benedryl for Opey and the flight. Will have to look into that stuff if I can make this work!

And you make great points about my anniversary!! 

I also found some pet friendly hotels in the area that have some great rates. 

I really want to come for sure!!! 




Bailey&Me said:


> Lindsay, I was just going to say that I know a few of us are driving to HH from Charlotte so you could ride with one of us. I saw Laura already beat me to it! I am about 90% sure I'll be able to go but waiting until a bit closer to finalize arrangements. Hope you'll be able to come!!!


Thanks Nida! It is so nice of Laura to offer to pick me up and drop me off. :blush:



hoaloha said:


> Lindsay, My hubby and I have our 2nd wedding anniversary about 1 month before yours! Our date is 8/10/10! As much FUN Hilton Head will be (I'm bummed to miss out on the fun too), I think it will be special to spend the weekend with your hubby, Opey, and Loco :wub:


I know Marisa! But then I think what a wonderful time I would have with these ladies and I may not get a chance to do it again!! And I would be home for my actual anniversary. I'm still conflicted!  

Wow that's funny our weddings basically happened a month a part!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm putting together a list of who's coming, i.e., real name, screen name, dog's name/s, I'm thinking cell phone #s and e-mail addresses, anything else? PM me your info.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think you might have done this at HH last year or at one of Pat's Puppy Parties -- but I have several outfits and bows for the fluffs that I will be bringing in case anyone wants any of them. They're just sitting here at my house taking up space -- kind of like an exchange party.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, exchange party, great idea. Everyone, bring things your don't use/need/outgrown and we'll swap stuff! 

And something else, when you send me your cell# etc., indicate whether you accept text messages or not.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lindsay, you should go!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jackie -- I'm renting a car and would be more than happy to pick you up at the airport. Talk to Sue about the houses.
> 
> And -- I booked my fly today. Yippee!!!


Awesome-- when does your flight get in and where? I'd love to take you up on your offer, that definitely takes a load off my mind! I'll PM Sue about the houses.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I just sent you a PM! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I'm putting together a list of who's coming, i.e., real name, screen name, dog's name/s, I'm thinking cell phone #s and e-mail addresses, anything else? PM me your info.


Marti, thanks for thinking to do this! I will PM my phone #s on the ground to you. It might be good to know which airport people are coming into if they need to be picked up, returned to that airport. DH can do some shuttles if we have the times, etc. 
Also the "exchange" is a good idea again! :chili::chili: I got some pretty neat stuff last year! 
I just need to be careful as my daughter is expecting on the 10th & has had some issues, so don't want things to fall through because of me! I really don't think they will though! :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Lindsay, I was just going to say that I know a few of us are driving to HH from Charlotte so you could ride with one of us. I saw Laura already beat me to it! I am about 90% sure I'll be able to go but waiting until a bit closer to finalize arrangements. Hope you'll be able to come!!!



Nida, I am still hoping we can ride together...it would be fun!:wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Okay, I really want to come!! I think this would be so much fun and would love to meet everyone. I have been hemming and hawing since I first saw this post and I haven't been able to make a complete commitment yet for three reasons so I haven’t piped in. One, I'm not sure where to fly into but was thinking Charlotte would be a lot cheaper and then I'd have to figure out how to get to HH, two, I have never flown with Opey and wouldn’t even know where to start to get a ticket to include him and am nervous on how he would be as he would want to sit on my lap and not in a carrier, and three, Monday 9/17 will be my and hubby’s 2nd wedding anniversary and I keep thinking I would be an awful wife to leave that weekend.  So I just continue to hem and haw!!


So my DH says the anniversary issue doesn't bother him at all. Now, I don't know if I should be happy or offended! :w00t: I am looking at flights and pricing out hotels!! I am hopeful that I can make this happen!! If can get things lined up, I will provide my contact info!! 

I am a bit nervous about having Opey fly, I don't want to traumatize him!

Again, thank you Laura for offering to be my ride and Nida for letting me know people would be willing to help me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindsay, I flew yesterday w/two from Athens to Vienna---about 3 hrs. Although I was exhausted from the heat once I was here, it went fine! I then took a train & a metro to our apt.--along w/a backpack, 2 computers, and 2 medium pieces of luggage along w/the pups large size Sturditravel bag for 2. DH was there to help, of course, but it really took both of us! The pups were so happy to have all 8 feet on the ground & ran & played like crazy once set free! It really isn't that hard, usually. This was only Lisi's second flight so I expected it to be a lot worse. Kitzel has always been a fantastic traveler. 
Mostly it is getting ready to go, the dread of the trip itself and the uncertainty of it all that paralyzes us. 
We are on the ground to help, so just let us know your needs & we will help to find solutions! The party will be worth it. . . and hey, give you guy a break---he is thinking of pleasing you!:thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> So my DH says the anniversary issue doesn't bother him at all. Now, I don't know if I should be happy or offended! :w00t: I am looking at flights and pricing out hotels!! I am hopeful that I can make this happen!! If can get things lined up, I will provide my contact info!!
> 
> I am a bit nervous about having Opey fly, I don't want to traumatize him!
> 
> Again, thank you Laura for offering to be my ride and Nida for letting me know people would be willing to help me!


yahoo!! It's gonna work! :chili::chili: Crazy Dog Lady Weekend, here we come!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lindsay, I flew yesterday w/two from Athens to Vienna---about 3 hrs. Although I was exhausted from the heat once I was here, it went fine! I then took a train & a metro to our apt.--along w/a backpack, 2 computers, and 2 medium pieces of luggage along w/the pups large size Sturditravel bag for 2. DH was there to help, of course, but it really took both of us! The pups were so happy to have all 8 feet on the ground & ran & played like crazy once set free! It really isn't that hard, usually. This was only Lisi's second flight so I expected it to be a lot worse. Kitzel has always been a fantastic traveler.
> Mostly it is getting ready to go, the dread of the trip itself and the uncertainty of it all that paralyzes us.
> We are on the ground to help, so just let us know your needs & we will help to find solutions! The party will be worth it. . . and hey, give you guy a break---he is thinking of pleasing you!:thumbsup:


Thanks Sandi!! I appreciate everything and really want to meet everyone!! Boy yesterday sounds like a lot of work!! Do you give anything to the pups to relax them? Also, I was reading that you carry them through the detectors at the airport, right? They don't go through the scanners?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I know Sue already reserved two houses for the people who had already confirmed that they were coming. Maybe if we get enough others to come, we can go in on another house?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Contact Sue, she can put you in touch with the real estate agent she used.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I know Sue already reserved two houses for the people who had already confirmed that they were coming. Maybe if we get enough others to come, we can go in on another house?


Great thinking Nida. The area is called Sea Pines! It should be no problem locating something that time of year, I think.:chili::chili::chili:
Sue should be home this evening at the latest.

And if you are still sitting on the fence, now would be a good jumping off time!
"The only thing that belongs in the middle of the road is a dead skunk!"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm thinking that we may want to rent another house (maybe 2) depending on final count.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I am looking at pet friendly hotels near by to see what the pricing is. A few seem to be very reasonably priced. I am just trying to gage the exact proximately as I don't want to be too far from the houses.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to be a nuisance! I'm not familiar with HH and I want to gage cost on hotels but before I can really do that, is Sea Pines Forest Preserve where everyone is staying? Thank you for the help!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindsay, the 2 houses Sue reserved are here: "houses are about 15 minutes from each other. One is on Moonshell Road, the other on Shell Ring. You can google them to see where they are. I am on Land's End Road---you can google that too---it is right on the beach at Calibough Sound. Let me know if you can't find them.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lindsay, the 2 houses Sue reserved are here: "houses are about 15 minutes from each other. One is on Moonshell Road, the other on Shell Ring. You can google them to see where they are. I am on Land's End Road---you can google that too---it is right on the beach at Calibough Sound. Let me know if you can't find them.


Thank you Sandi!! Much appreciated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm thinking that we may want to rent another house (maybe 2) depending on final count.


Lynn, I just looked & there are several places available to rent near me at Sea Pines Plantation---on Land's End. They are all very similar. If there is interest in renting it might be good to be here, as then everyone would be near one another. JMHO:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I booked my flight!! Count me in!!! arty:arty:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't forget to take lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> I booked my flight!! Count me in!!! arty:arty:


:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Great thinking Nida. The area is called Sea Pines! It should be no problem locating something that time of year, I think.:chili::chili::chili:
> Sue should be home this evening at the latest.
> 
> And if you are still sitting on the fence, now would be a good jumping off time!
> "The only thing that belongs in the middle of the road is a dead skunk!"


 :smrofl::smrofl::rofl::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are a riot!!!:HistericalSmiley: Especially you, Sandi. Sorry I've been out of pocket but work is insane and I'm traveling for it too -- even more insane.
So houses -- Jackie PMd me and I sent her back a PM about where I originally found the two houses I got (homeaway.com and VRBO -- filters of HH/Sea Pines/ PET FRIENDLY). One was an owner, the other a realtor/manager. The realtor was been wonderful with getting us a house and it included insurance, etc. She has some very nice properties but pet friendly is always an issue and some allow only 1 or 2 pets. I've gotten an okay on the number of people and pets in the houses we have. Really can't go any more in these two houses mostly because of pet overload issue and our leases. So it's best for this new wave of HH acceptees :chili::chili: to try to get another house or two to split. I just sent Jackie the realtor/manager's contact info. I don't want several people calling the realtor about houses and ending up that they're looking for the same house to share. So we'll see if Jackie wants to handle this. If not (especially after her accident) I know Lindsay also contacted me. I think what you all need to do is say who's going in this new group and decide how many houses you need and who will make the arrangements. Please be upfront about how many dogs you will have. They've worked to accommodate us to a manageable number . You don't want this to come back to bite (woof) anyone who has her name on the lease. As the lease(s) holder, it's on my mind

I'm looking forward to this so much and also think I'll be going to Nationals in FL in the spring. :chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> You guys are a riot!!!:HistericalSmiley: Especially you, Sandi. Sorry I've been out of pocket but work is insane and I'm traveling for it too -- even more insane.
> So houses -- Jackie PMd me and I sent her back a PM about where I originally found the two houses I got (homeaway.com and VRBO -- filters of HH/Sea Pines/ PET FRIENDLY). One was an owner, the other a realtor/manager. The realtor was been wonderful with getting us a house and it included insurance, etc. She has some very nice properties but pet friendly is always an issue and some allow only 1 or 2 pets. I've gotten an okay on the number of people and pets in the houses we have. Really can't go any more in these two houses mostly because of pet overload issue and our leases. So it's best for this new wave of HH acceptees :chili::chili: to try to get another house or two to split. I just sent Jackie the realtor/manager's contact info. I don't want several people calling the realtor about houses and ending up that they're looking for the same house to share. So we'll see if Jackie wants to handle this. If not (especially after her accident) I know Lindsay also contacted me. I think what you all need to do is say who's going in this new group and decide how many houses you need and who will make the arrangements. Please be upfront about how many dogs you will have. They've worked to accommodate us to a manageable number . You don't want this to come back to bite (woof) anyone who has her name on the lease. As the lease(s) holder, it's on my mind
> 
> I'm looking forward to this so much and also think I'll be going to Nationals in FL in the spring. :chili::chili:


Welcome back Sue!! As for me, I am all set with my arrangements. I think the Red Roof Inn better suites my needs (Opey will stay for free!!) and it appears to be centrally located between the two houses you rented -- I googled the streets like Sandi suggested. Also, with regards to the fluffs, I know there will be a lot of fluffs and you are at capacity with people staying there, but does that also mean additional fluffs can't visit the house(s)?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

:confused1:I want to go to the Crazy Dog Lady weekend....so bad. Really not sure the DH will go and I'm pretty sure I can't handle all 3 by myself. Lily would go into deep, dark depression if I left her, and DH would have a stroke if I left him with the babies.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

In one month from today, people will be arriving at Hilton Head!! I don't about the rest of you, but I sure am excited!! :chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm also getting excited about HH too. I started getting things together for the fluffs.
I canl pack my clothes in about 5 minutes, but then I don't need as much as Cassie.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya Hoo!! One more month! I am so looking forward to this y'all! Hope you don't mind if I just sit on the floor and just let the dogs walk all over me. White, fluffy heaven!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Ya Hoo!! One more month! I am so looking forward to this y'all! Hope you don't mind if I just sit on the floor and just let the dogs walk all over me. White, fluffy heaven!


Mercedes will give you lot's of kisses and then try to steal your earrings:thumbsup: you have been warned:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> I'm also getting excited about HH too. I started getting things together for the fluffs.
> I canl pack my clothes in about 5 minutes, but then I don't need as much as Cassie.


Oh boy!! I will have to take a look at Ms. Cassie's suitcase!! 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Ya Hoo!! One more month! I am so looking forward to this y'all! Hope you don't mind if I just sit on the floor and just let the dogs walk all over me. White, fluffy heaven!


Make sure to bring the meat spray for the fullest effect!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



elly said:


> Mercedes will give you lot's of kisses and then try to steal your earrings:thumbsup: you have been warned:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As soon as my current house guests depart I will start thinking HH :chili::chili:---oh wait, next wk. in our anniversary---haven't given that a thought yet!:w00t:
We fly into Charlotte on the 7th & will be in HH on the 8th :thumbsup: B)B)---staying at a RRI the first two days (dog friendly)! I will send out our US mobile # after we arrive! I would be happy to do anything I can on the ground if someone needs help. We can do airport runs to Savanah also. Just let me know. It won't be long now!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> As soon as my current house guests depart I will start thinking HH :chili::chili:---oh wait, next wk. in our anniversary---haven't given that a thought yet!:w00t:
> We fly into Charlotte on the 7th & will be in HH on the 8th :thumbsup: B)B)---staying at a RRI the first two days (dog friendly)! I will send out our US mobile # after we arrive! I would be happy to do anything I can on the ground if someone needs help. We can do airport runs to Savanah also. Just let me know. It won't be long now!:aktion033::aktion033:


It will be so good to see you again Sandi:chili:Mercedes sends you and Kitzel kisses:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

elly said:


> It will be so good to see you again Sandi:chili:Mercedes sends you and Kitzel kisses:wub:


 
Dusty says he's glad he's going to be there this year so he can chaperone you two! Puppy love is great, but no funny business you guys!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am so jealous!!!! I told my DH we are going next year, even if I have to hitch hike with Laurel and Dewey!!!! On the bright side Laurel and I will be going yo Michelle's on the 25th!!! I think our turnout is going to be small, however! Still can't wait!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I am so jealous!!!! I told my DH we are going next year, even if I have to hitch hike with Laurel and Dewey!!!! On the bright side Laurel and I will be going yo Michelle's on the 25th!!! I think our turnout is going to be small, however! Still can't wait!


I would love to meet you, Deborah and Laurel and Dewey!! Michelle's party sounds like so much fun!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------

